# I'm done with knives!



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, you can read that title again! No more knives for me!

Well, or course not. After securing that automatic Strider SnG a few days ago, my collection is totally complete. In fact, I had to commandeer a second drawer for my beauties in our walk-in closet. Of course, my wife now knows why I insisted on wiring certain closets...

I have well over two dozen premium knives, some doubles and few triples, but I never thought I'd even get to handle a folder from Duane Dwyer and Mick Strider. Oh, and if any of you guys are going to be deployed soon, I suggest you contact Joyce at Horizon Bladeworks. She likes professionals, and she always "fudges" the price a wee bit for veterans and cops.

In fact, Joyce was the one that notified me that the Dwyer/Strider business was still up and running. I had not seen their names for many years, even in the knife rags. However, when the folder arrived and I handled it, it became clear the fellas had not missed a step. Except for the now automatic feature, this knife looks and feels like it stepped out of 1990!

Every serious soldier or police officer should have this knife.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

That is a seriously cool knife. What are the features of it that you like the most?


----------

